# Screen in your B13



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

couldnt decide if this goes here but hopefully it does

does anyone have an indash screen (motorized or not) put into their second din slot beneath the heater controls and just above the cup holders? If so what problems or tips would you have for someone (me) doing it?

Also what would I need to upgrade electrically to have the screen hooked up to a small dvd player and hook up to my stereo system. Thanks!
:thumbup:


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

koshimaro said:


> couldnt decide if this goes here but hopefully it does
> 
> does anyone have an indash screen (motorized or not) put into their second din slot beneath the heater controls and just above the cup holders? If so what problems or tips would you have for someone (me) doing it?
> 
> ...


 :fluffy: Damn i wish i had a picture atm of it but i used that under the cupholder space for a full DIN size EQ this one to be more exact ......







it was really easy to do and i still have use of the cup holders :fluffy: sometime in the future i wanna move the head unit to that spot and put the a montior up where the head is... I'll try to take a pic of my install for you.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i was thinking of doing that too


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

cool man show me pics!!
i was thinking of getting one of those cheap in-dash units from 

mp3playerstore.com

what else would i need to hook it up to my stereo system? 

thanks!


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

I have that same EQ and set up as fatboypup does. I also have a Kenwood Cd player (mp3) for my indash- the one that has a control panel slide open. I attached a SAFC on top of my ashtray using velcro (using the apex mount it came with). Ashtray still opens (coins for toll), and still use my cup holders. Only thing i have to do while using the cupholder is fold the SAFC forward, the Apex mount is directional.
I would post pics if i knew how to. Anyone wants to take it on?


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

koshimaro said:


> what else would i need to hook it up to my stereo system?


 Just a set of some RCA jacks into the EQ. Make sure your CD player has a line out for RCA jacks, or you can just use the non fader outputs


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

SE-R owner said:


> I have that same EQ and set up as fatboypup does. I also have a Kenwood Cd player (mp3) for my indash- the one that has a control panel slide open. I attached a SAFC on top of my ashtray using velcro (using the apex mount it came with). Ashtray still opens (coins for toll), and still use my cup holders. Only thing i have to do while using the cupholder is fold the SAFC forward, the Apex mount is directional.
> I would post pics if i knew how to. Anyone wants to take it on?


email the pics to me and ill host them for you :fluffy:


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

fatboypup, pm me your email address and i will email you the pics sometime tomorrow.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

I have pics ready, just need an email address


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

SE-R owner said:


> I have pics ready, just need an email address


[email protected] :fluffy:


----------



## yad (Feb 27, 2004)

There is a sick head unit by Clarion that looks like a regular deck. You push a button, and the whole thing slides out and flips up to reveal a screen. It is Clarion Model VRX630. The cool thing is when the screen is in, the face detatches. It is one of the coolest head units I have ever seen.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

fatboypup said:


> [email protected] :fluffy:


 :thumbup: 








:fluffy: 








:fluffy:


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

still working on your setup??

I am currently working on a video setup for my 280Z and instead of spending $1,500 on a motorized flip up in dash DVD setup.. I am building my own setup using a widescreen 7" LCD screen and a mini DVD player underneath my seat.

In order for the DVD player to send the Audio OUT signal to my CD player, the only way is if I had a AUDIO IN jack or input.

This meant that I had to get a NEW CD player or headunit untill I came across something....

an FM Modulator.. pretty much what you do is plus in the the AUDIO OUT wires into the FM modulator which has an AUDIO IN RCA input. What this does is create's a signal and transmits the information over a radio frequency like at 88.7 MHz or 88.7 FM. This means that I can turn on my normal radio and turn to the radio station and I can listen to my DVD or whatever.

This total setup costs exactly $264.97 compared to a $1,500 indash setup.

Also the DVD player can play DVD's, CD's, MP3's, VCD's, SVCD's and my favorite... this DVD player has a BUILT IN TV TUNER  So I can actually watch TV on the LCD screen and through my speakers.. imagine watching the Simpsons while waiting for someone at a store or in a long line of drive through take out.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> still working on your setup??
> 
> I am currently working on a video setup for my 280Z and instead of spending $1,500 on a motorized flip up in dash DVD setup.. I am building my own setup using a widescreen 7" LCD screen and a mini DVD player underneath my seat.
> 
> ...


That is what im talking about i need a budget set up like that. So if i got one of othose $200 no name screens on ebay i just need an FM modulator and a small dvd player to pull it off?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes... exactly...

I just bought a Legacy 7" LCD Widescreen moniter for $109.99 and I will be using my Apex DVD I have at my house underneath my seat. But just in case I bought a Pyle DVD/VCD/MP3/CD player with a built in TV Tuner so I can watch TV.

So total you will need the following for a small little setup.. I will also have pictures next week for you guys.

1) Any DVD player (Mobile can use a 12v power.. hardwire (splice wires) from cigarette lighter) (Or home DVD player and use a power inverter or converter from standard household plug to a cig. lighter) 

(OR you can buy an IN-DASH DVD/CD receiver, so it mounts right in your dash and you DON'T NEED an FM Modulator.)

2) Any no name or popular name LCD screen with A/V input(s). (Look for one with a mount if you can.. some even come with headrest mounts )

3) I recommend a high quality FM Modulator. (You want a good name, because you don't want crappy audio sound and static) (If you have an in-dash reciever, you don't need an fm modulator)

4) Probably extra RCA wire's, maybe some small L-clamps to hold the DVD down, you know.. accesories.

The Pyle DVD player I ordered comes with an extra "eye" or infrared sensor.
So instead of pointing my remote control underneath my seat to get it to work, I can mount this extra Remote Reciever anywhere in the car, and I can point the remote at it, and it changes the DVD settings, chapters, etc.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> Yes... exactly...
> 
> I just bought a Legacy 7" LCD Widescreen moniter for $109.99 and I will be using my Apex DVD I have at my house underneath my seat. But just in case I bought a Pyle DVD/VCD/MP3/CD player with a built in TV Tuner so I can watch TV.
> 
> ...


 :showpics: did you ever get all that hooked up?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

How to : Install a functional DVD theater system in your 240Z or 280Z!!! 

This is a small documentary/how to : install for a cheap ass.. ghetto DVD setup for your vehicle.

Total cost : $290 bux
What do I get? :
-7" Widescreen LCD monitor
-Mobile DVD player that plays DVD's, CD's, MP3's, VCD's, SVCD's and has a BUILT IN TV TUNER! To watch TV on the road 
-FM Modulator

What is an FM Modulator? Let's say you have a CD player or a stock radio and you don't have the option to plug in RCA audio or video wires into the back of the radio/cd reciever. What an FM modulator does is it converts the RCA audio cables (Red and White like for your TV) to an FM frequency like 88.3 mHZ so I can tune to 88.3 FM and I can hear my movie playing or video games, etc. It plugs directly into your original antennea.

This is what I started with.. lots of wires and lots of wires 










Everything is hooked up and tested so now I can install everything nice and clean. I want a professional look.









You have the option to plug everything into the Cigarette Lighter, but instead I hardwired everthing to the fuse bus. Sounds complicated but all you do is simply splice the wire to the Radio or Cig. Lighter cable and solder the wires onto it. Or you can wrap it around the wires and electrical tape it for a secure connection. It's not recommended but it works. This pic shows the connection of the DVD player and the LCD monitor to the RADIO wire right after the fuse bus. I attacthed it to the radio so when I turn on the car to ACC the radio and the DVD player and the LCD monitor turn on all at once, so it doesnt drain power all the time from the battery.









More wires









CLose up test pic... notice the "Pyle" on the LCD screen... it's my Pyle of **** DVD setup


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Glove Box closed and car put together









Glove box open.. with the LCD inside









DVD player from behind the passenger seat









CLose up of DVD player under pass. seat.. notice how I have room to open and close the CD/DVD tray









Not bad for under $300!!! It works


----------

